# EnduraTEX FirstMark any good?



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey all,

In my hunt for new vinyl, I've found EnduraTEX FirstMark and wanted to know if anyone has used it? Is this another name for multicut or thermoflex?

Thanks,

Brendan


----------



## knsmotorsports (Mar 30, 2007)

I use Enduratex Hotfloc but it has a textured feel. I use it because it can be washed and dried with normal temps. It works great.


----------



## miranda (Jan 22, 2008)

knsmotorsports said:


> I use Enduratex Hotfloc but it has a textured feel. I use it because it can be washed and dried with normal temps. It works great.


 
I know this is an old post, but I am looking at some vinyl to purchase with the purchase of a new Mighty Clam Press 15x15. I came across the EnduraTex FirstMark. Sign Wharehouse sells it at $37.00 for a roll of 15x22 whereas the EnduraTex HotFlock is $64.00 for the same size of roll. Does anyone have any experience with EnduraTex FirstMark?


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

That is all we use. Great product and good price. We are local to Sign Warehouse so shipping is only one day.


----------



## miranda (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the follow up to my post. I was hoping someone would have a great experience working with it. It's such a huge price difference, so I think I'll give it a shot and try it out. Thanks again.


----------



## bulldog1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I know this post is very old yet I just wanted to let others know that I just purchased some of this Enduratex Allmark and had very bad luck. Weeding is terrible and even with a fresh blade some pieces would not weed properly. Not worth the lesser price. Don't mess with this stuff; go with Imprintables EcoFilm.


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

FirstMark is a good, economical PVC film for basic letters and numbers. If you want something softer, I suggest you try HotMark or QuickFlex. Both are PU films with excellent adhesion and weeding properties. HotMark is a cold peel film available in 50 colors and QuickFlex is our new hot peel film. 
PM me if you'd like to request a sample of either product.


----------

